# WTL: 500-700 acres



## LeMay (Oct 27, 2004)

:!I am looking for 500 to 700 acres of good hunting land to lease. I want to lease the land for 5 years with the possiblity of more. contact me through PM. Or if you can help me find what I'm looking for please contact me.


----------



## LeMay (Oct 27, 2004)

Can't anyone help me?


----------



## brummy (Mar 15, 2006)

huntinglease.com or check out mead paper company. i have a 650 acre lease through mead it is great


----------



## browningsixteen (Mar 30, 2009)

Sir

I have some land for sale in Jackson County. It is 88 acres 99% wooded and comes with a 1900 SF 3br house and a 1200SF authentic cabin along with several outbuildings. My dad lives in the cabin and I live in the house. Selling because I want to move closer to my work and quit commuting one hour a day. Property is in northwest corner of Jackson County at end of dead end road. Mead property surrounds three sides of my property, but it is currently leased by a hunting club. $350,000 for everything. 

Thanks

Kelly [email protected]


----------



## snaggg (Jan 29, 2007)

How do you go about getting a mead paper co land lease?


----------



## browningsixteen (Mar 30, 2009)

Do a google on Scioto Land Company. The last contact I had with them pertaining to leasing property was their office in Georgia. They use to have a number you could call in the Chillicothe area for lease information, but I do not know if it is still operational. They still have some areas open to public hunting and you can find maps to these public areas via ODNR website. There are still some lease property available the last time I checked this past summer, but none near my property. Hope this helps.

Kelly


----------



## slystarnes (May 3, 2008)

How much does it cost per acre to lease from SLC?


----------

